# Is this odd or is it just me?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds stupid to me.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tell them to get buy you a new Coat. 

F**k them, I'd talk to the manager, but I'm pretty hot headed about that drivel.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I would say it depends. If there is a reasonable chance that the average person on the mountain would mistake you for a ski patrol guy, then you really should not be wearing that outfit. If it is clear that you are not ski patrol, then it is a douche move to make you take off/change the jacket.
It is a judgment call and I do not think we have enough information to make that judgment (not having seen the jacket, etc.).


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm 5' 10" so I could see why someone would think I'm an adult, but I'm 15 almost 16 
Pretty sure most 15 year olds haven't taken a basic EMT exam 
(You have to have that to do ski patrol)

I was riding a snowboard, I'm pretty sure they call it ski patrol for a reason.... 
I think I may have seen 1 ski patrol person on a snowboard at some point, not sure though. 

It's an LL bean anorak shell jacket
It looks nothing like a ski patrol jacket.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

post a pic of the jacket


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Just cause its ski patrol doesn't mean that it is just skiers. Ski patrol is open to any of the disciplines. While it is a little lame that they wanted you not to wear the jacket and were trying to get you not to wear it understand they did have some real safety concerns with someone confusing you with them but could also be one of them confusing you with another patroller. Granted by the sounds of it isn't likely, but the similarities was enough that they noticed you in the first place. Because a resort is a business they can decided to refuse service. Not necessarily fair but that's life. I say it isn't worth the time to get to upset about it. Heck one day you may need them and I believe in not screwing with karma. Plus I'd rather ride incognito anyways and it doesn't sound like that jacket would do the trick.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Tell them your swiss and it's part of your national flag, and you feel that they're discriminating against the swiss. Should shut them up quick! :yahoo:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with the above statement that if they tell you that you cant wear it then they need to buy you a new one. Ask them if anywhere in the rules on the issue and what specifically they are. You did not order the same jacket ski patrol wears so you are not impersonating them, and even so i dont think it's a crime to impersonate ski patrol anyway. They might as well ban all red colored jackets because form a quick glance it "might" look like a ski patrol person. They cant press any legal charges so talk to a manager and tell them to deal with it.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wear it again, see are you pulled again. I'd say this is one patroller being a dick, the rest probably couldn't care less.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No it's not weird. NSP has some protocol somewhere I'd have to dig up if I felt compelled to but frankly I don't give a fuck about uniforms. The point is red with a white cross = NSP regardless if they use the red/black/white or the red/white it's still a symbol of help to the average Joe. Dude was just pointing out the possibility for confusion nothing more.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

1. Get a red Sharpie. 
2. Color over the cross.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure if its worth going to war over either. I"m a guy that doesn't make waves but if I'm accused of something that I feel I"m not wrong on or didn't do I'll go down with a huge fight. Don't think this is the case but your call 

Not sure how expensive or if this is your fav jacket but you could just simply remove the cross.
Stitch removal tool so you don't damage the material. Might leave the holes behind but over time the threads will swell with moisture and close up.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> I agree with the above statement that if they tell you that you cant wear it then they need to buy you a new one. Ask them if anywhere in the rules on the issue and what specifically they are. You did not order the same jacket ski patrol wears so you are not impersonating them, and even so i dont think it's a crime to impersonate ski patrol anyway. They might as well ban all red colored jackets because form a quick glance it "might" look like a ski patrol person. They cant press any legal charges so talk to a manager and tell them to deal with it.


Unfortunately most places reserve the right to kick you out for anything and really they could have a point with this one.



Richie67 said:


> Wear it again, see are you pulled again. I'd say this is one patroller being a dick, the rest probably couldn't care less.


This is what I would do and if they said anything again tell them to give you some tape to put over it. If they say no, ask for a manager cause they are just being dicks.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Because a resort is a business they can decided to refuse service.


This is true and something to keep in mind if you decide to go to war about it. This ISN'T about your constitutional rights. The resort doesn't have to sell you a ticket. And the resort will almost certainly side with the patrol if it escalates to that point. You could, if you're dickish enough, end up being banned entirely.

It's good to stand up for yourself, but some battles simply aren't worth fighting. Your call.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

I already had a new jacket on the way, I do agree that the should have at least come up with a jacket for me to use the rest of the day. 

I wasn't going to make waves, I am considering finding another ski resort to snowboard at though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The other issue....you were riding bad ass and they did not want to have a ski patrol be associated with such a frickin gnarls showing them up doing crazy like 3 ollie over ropes to tail tap the sticks to cliff drop; and generally haulin ass down groomers; they were afraid of some tourist might report that a patroller was out of control. :dunno:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Same reason why cops don't like when you dress like them and drive a crown Vic.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Powhound97 said:


> I already had a new jacket on the way, I do agree that the should have at least come up with a jacket for me to use the rest of the day.
> 
> I wasn't going to make waves, I am considering finding another ski resort to snowboard at though.



What ski area was it? There are some asshole ski patrol guys out there but most of them are just trying to keep you safe. To be honest though, the oly place in Washington that I have ever had a bad encounter patrol was at crystal. It is like they think they are cops or something :dunno:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> The other issue....you were riding bad ass and they did not want to have a ski patrol be associated with such a frickin gnarls showing them up doing crazy like 3 ollie over ropes to tail tap the sticks to cliff drop; and generally haulin ass down groomers; they were afraid of some tourist might report that a patroller was out of control. :dunno:


Ha, awesome!


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

It was crystal

I rode the lift up with 2 other ski patrol people and heard their radios 
One of the people talking on there said "hey mountain cops we need someone to close and guard the southgate" 

The guys I rode up with where cool, but really? 
Mountain cops???

Whatever, they're obviously full of them selves. 

I actually did good, helped a dude find a missing ski  
He was freaking out because his skies got separated, I was like "hey, is that it?"


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Powhound97 said:


> I already had a new jacket on the way, I do agree that the should have at least come up with a jacket for me to use the rest of the day.
> 
> I wasn't going to make waves, *I am considering finding another ski resort to snowboard at though.*


Don't waste your time there isn't another mt for you. You're already in GH and having trouble getting to Crystal, good luck getting to Stevens.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Powhound97 said:


> It was crystal
> 
> I rode the lift up with 2 other ski patrol people and heard their radios
> One of the people talking on there said "hey mountain cops we need someone to close and guard the southgate"
> ...


They could've been saying that tongue-in-cheek.

Show us your jacket.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, I said considering though


----------



## BottleOfSause (Jul 16, 2012)

Why not try get a badge that would cover the cross. send the brand of your jacket an email and tell them what happened and see what they suggest. Its worth an email and you never know what could come of it.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> The other issue....you were riding bad ass and they did not want to have a ski patrol be associated with such a frickin gnarls showing them up doing crazy like 3 ollie over ropes to tail tap the sticks to cliff drop; and generally haulin ass down groomers; they were afraid of some tourist might report that a patroller was out of control. :dunno:


I trained with patrol for 2 seasons, and they are very sticky about this. It was drilled into the trainees time and again, you must maintain control, no features, no jumps...no fun!! And yeah, they are pretty serious about jackets too, one of the guys I was training with had bought a patrol jacket, and they wouldn't let him wear it on the hill. Also, no stickers on your helmet or board. 

The reason you don't see many patrollers on snowboards is cause it's a bitch to drag a sled down the hill behind a board. I will say this, pulling 200+ lbs. down the hill will make you up your game, my technical riding skill progressed exponentially over those 2 seasons. Oh and the consequences of falling are way more severe, you bail in front of that sled and it can kill you.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm gonna go pee in a minute, can somebody come over and help me?

Wtf threadfail.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Had a similar issue, wearing a red "686" Jacket at a resort where the Patrol wore Red. The Guy was obviously in the mood to bust balls. He asked me in the future to not wear red to avoid confusion. I explained, I wore red for safety reasons and pointed out "a fashionable" snow bunny dressed in all white. After it took him 30+ seconds to find her camouflaged in the snow, He understood my point and let me be.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

9won4

That guy seems like a tard, at least the ski patrol I got talked to by had a reason....

I'm thinking that they want to believe that their the law on the hill. 

I could have said Fuck you get me a new coat or I'm going to keep wearing this one, but I didn't 
I will be wearing my new jacket next time I go.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

I understand where the ski patrol is coming from (red is their color), but if there isn't a rule saying no red jackets then I would try to get something out of switching. Have him call a manager; I doubt the resort will buy you a new jacket, but maybe you can ge them to give you like 50% off or something. This way they are happy you're not wearing a red jacket, and you're happy you got a sweet deal. 

Give them a speach about visibility&safety, and the cost of a new jacket.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with a red jacket. A lot of people ride with red jackets. I used to use a red jacket. Having a red jacket with a big white cross on it would be confusing to people though.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

It didn't have a big white cross on it, its small

Like 2 inches across and is 25% of it wasn't even visible because my backpacks straps and the chest strap that goes across where covering it.

Not fabricating a story as I go, just adding more "evidence"


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Powhound97 said:


> It didn't have a big white cross on it, its small
> 
> Like 2 inches across and is 25% of it wasn't even visible because my backpacks straps and the chest strap that goes across where covering it.
> 
> Not fabricating a story as I go, just adding more "evidence"


I have no reason to doubt you. I was just saying in general that a red coat with a big white cross would look like Patrol to most people.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes it would, especially with all the people from Asia and India, they could easily mistake someone in red for ski patrol

Or someone who just had a yard sale and is in a daze


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Powhound97 said:


> Yes it would, especially with all the people from Asia and India, they could easily mistake someone in red for ski patrol
> 
> Or someone who just had a yard sale and is in a daze


Yes, and even white people without a head injury might make that same mistake.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I think ski patrol should have to wear a flashing red light on there head. That would solve everything.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

jdmccright said:


> I think ski patrol should have to wear a flashing red light on there head. That would solve everything.


:laugh::laugh:

Just cover it up with some tape, or something like that. If they still raise an issue with the coat's color, then do as others have suggested and talk to a manager about a discount on another coat.:dunno: just remember to be respectful at all times


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

jdmccright said:


> I think ski patrol should have to wear a flashing red light on there head. That would solve everything.


LOL 
I think they should to!


----------

